# We have Eggs



## bethh

Last week, our buff orpington finally started laying.  For 2 days, one was laying.  Then the second started.  Its been 10 days since they began but the third hasn't started.  Is this common?  The eggs are small, I guess because the chickens are only 5 months old.  This morning we will have our first breakfast with the eggs.  I wanted my husband to be home so we could have them together.  

We have a barred rock that I guess will probably start laying next month.  She is 4 months old.  And I assume our amercaunas will in August/Septmeber.  I get excited every morning that I go out and collect my eggs.


----------



## Sheepshape

Congratulations.

Big 'pedigree' birds (I keep Brahmas) can be 7-8 months old before they start to lay. Individual hens vary quite  lot as to when they start, but once the comb and wattles go nice and red, they are ready to start.

Pullet(hen in her first year) eggs start very small and may not have yolks etc. but build up to mature hen size pretty quickly. Hens lay all through the winter on their first year, but thereafter are likely not to lay in the shortest, darkest days. Once the day length increases, they will start up again.

'Pedigrees' don't tend to lay as many eggs per week as brown hybrids. They, however, live much longer on average and are far less likely to get reproductive cancers which are very common in egg-laying hybrids.

Good luck.


----------



## bethh

What is considered pedigree vs brown hybrids?   I have so much to learn.


----------



## Sheepshape

bethh said:


> What is considered pedigree vs brown hybrids? I have so much to learn.


Pedigree is probably the wrong term as it is rare to know a full ancestry, so pure breed is more accurate. For example your Buff Orpington should be a huge bird with a recognisable look and have only Buff Orpingtons as her ancestors. Pure breeds conform to the so-called 'breed standards' for that particular country's poultry association (or are meant to!). 

Hybrids have mixed parentage and are developed for  specific characteristics...... lay lots of eggs and don't go broody are two of the commonest. Often they are a mid-brown colour and examples are Isa Brown and Warrens which have a complicated ancestry which involves Rhode Island Red and White. They start laying from an early age, usually lay 6 eggs/week, don't go broody etc. but 'burn out' quickly, don't tend to live long and up to a third get reproductive cancers if you keep them long enough. (The poor girls have a reproductive system in overdrive.)

There are hundreds of types of pure breed chickens which vary enormously in shape, size and colour.

Buff Orpington's are big, placid birds. They are pretty prone to broodiness, so don't be surprised if you find her refusing to leave the coop, feathers puffed up and making strange noises and pecking if you approach her. She doesn't need a rooster to be around to go broody and she doesn't need eggs to sit on to go broody.......a rock or even nothing at all will do.


----------



## bethh

Sheepshape said:


> Pedigree is probably the wrong term as it is rare to know a full ancestry, so pure breed is more accurate. For example your Buff Orpington should be a huge bird with a recognisable look and have only Buff Orpingtons as her ancestors. Pure breeds conform to the so-called 'breed standards' for that particular country's poultry association (or are meant to!).
> 
> Hybrids have mixed parentage and are developed for  specific characteristics...... lay lots of eggs and don't go broody are two of the commonest. Often they are a mid-brown colour and examples are Isa Brown and Warrens which have a complicated ancestry which involves Rhode Island Red and White. They start laying from an early age, usually lay 6 eggs/week, don't go broody etc. but 'burn out' quickly, don't tend to live long and up to a third get reproductive cancers if you keep them long enough. (The poor girls have a reproductive system in overdrive.)
> 
> There are hundreds of types of pure breed chickens which vary enormously in shape, size and colour.
> 
> Buff Orpington's are big, placid birds. They are pretty prone to broodiness, so don't be surprised if you find her refusing to leave the coop, feathers puffed up and making strange noises and pecking if you approach her. She doesn't need a rooster to be around to go broody and she doesn't need eggs to sit on to go broody.......a rock or even nothing at all will do.


Thanks for the information.  Currently mine aren’t broody.  We just ate our first breakfast from the girls.  The eggs were small but delicious.


----------



## RollingAcres

Congratulations on your first eggs!


----------



## goatgurl

nothing is more exciting than finding those first pullet bullets and enjoying the fruits of their labors.  congrats.


----------



## Donna R. Raybon

It is so exciting to gather eggs!!!  Been doing it since a child and STILL makes me happy!!!  Glad to hear your girls are producing now.


----------



## bethh

I noticed over the weekend that one of our Buff Orpingtons, 6 months old, is spending lots of time in the nesting box. I'll preface this with I'm new to chickens. Got our first ones in October, these girls just started laying 2 weeks ago so this is all new to me and possibly normal behavior. I find her in the nest box and I'm all excited because I think I'll get to see her lay an egg. Now, its not early in the morning when the temps haven't gotten ridiculous. Its the middle of the afternoon. She is in there for an hour. I go and check on her and she's moving about. Then sitting. Then panting. So I start to worry about the heat. I go get cold water and bring it to her. She won't drink in. I start dripping it on her. She drinks some of it. I put it on her comb and waddles. I leave her alone. She's still at it. Finally I just take her out of the nest box and bring her down to the creek. I put her in. Its only on her feet. She is walking around and fine. I notice similar behavior yesterday. Same today. I spent some time reading about crop issues, broody hens and egg bound. She doesn't seem to have any of that. She was on an egg. She didn't fuss when I took the egg and put her out of the box. Whats going on with her? Is this normal? Is it right to move her out of the box because of the heat and she had already laid an egg? Please advise.


----------



## RollingAcres

My first thought would be she's broody. I'm not a chicken expert but know that they can start to be broody at a young age and also when they are broody, they eat and drink very little.
Sorry can't help much.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

You are giving free choice of oyster shell and grit right? Could be cooler in the box than out and about.... Are any of the other chickens picking on her?


----------



## Donna R. Raybon

If she is on nest at night, then she is broody.
Sometimes when they first start laying they are not quite sure of themselves about feeling like they need to lay and they will visit nest box off and on. 
 If she is too hot, she will move to a cooler area of shade and stand with her wings outstretched.  
As long as she is bright eyed, drinking and eating ok, I would assume she is OK.  When it is really hot, mine love frozen fresh corn as treats to cool off.


----------



## Baymule

I keep a medium sized rubber tub in the coop, full of water. They can stand in it and cool off. They also poop in it and drink it. 

I call the small "first" eggs, chicken farts. LOL I have even gotten double yolkers in a small chicken fart egg. Cute. Pullets may start off small, swing wide to huge double yolkers and finally settle in and lay normal size eggs. 

Congrats on your first eggs. There is nothing like having your own chickens and eggs.


----------



## Sheepshape

I hope the egg tasted fine.
Hens vary a lot in their egg laying behaviour. Some go into their favourite spot, sit there for a minute or two and lay (the hen stands up as the egg is laid). As soon as the egg is out they leave......some singing the s0-called 'egg song', and all the other flock members, including roosters, joining in. Others go in there and sit for hours, lay the egg, and still sit there for another hour or two before leaving silently. Once a hen establishes a pattern, this pattern will be repeated. The egg laying cycle is said to be 25 hours, so that a hen lays later and later in the day, then misses a day. Again, as with all biological systems, not all do this.(I have several who lay at exactly the same time each day).
Now, if the hen goes into the nest box and stays there and WON'T come out (may or may not have laid), puffs up her feathers, may peck you, and makes a weird seagull-like noise......she's broody.

It's hot here right now (nothing like the hot that some of you will be experiencing!) and my hens are panting whilst laying (beak open and short, sharp breaths). If possible try to shade the coop, offer water, try to persuade them to lay elsewhere in the shade with rubber eggs etc. If the hen is getting way too uncomfortable she will usually move herself, however, and you don't need to worry too much.

Good Luck.


----------



## RollingAcres

Baymule said:


> I call the small "first" eggs, chicken farts. LOL


Oh @Baymule you always crack me up!


----------



## bethh

MatthewsHomestead said:


> You are giving free choice of oyster shell and grit right? Could be cooler in the box than out and about.... Are any of the other chickens picking on her?


They free range so there are lots of cooler areas.  No one is picking on her.  They have access to oyster shells.  Don’t see them eating them necessarily.  I typically mix grit with their food.


----------



## bethh

Sheepshape said:


> I hope the egg tasted fine.
> Hens vary a lot in their egg laying behaviour. Some go into their favourite spot, sit there for a minute or two and lay (the hen stands up as the egg is laid). As soon as the egg is out they leave......some singing the s0-called 'egg song', and all the other flock members, including roosters, joining in. Others go in there and sit for hours, lay the egg, and still sit there for another hour or two before leaving silently. Once a hen establishes a pattern, this pattern will be repeated. The egg laying cycle is said to be 25 hours, so that a hen lays later and later in the day, then misses a day. Again, as with all biological systems, not all do this.(I have several who lay at exactly the same time each day).
> Now, if the hen goes into the nest box and stays there and WON'T come out (may or may not have laid), puffs up her feathers, may peck you, and makes a weird seagull-like noise......she's broody.
> 
> It's hot here right now (nothing like the hot that some of you will be experiencing!) and my hens are panting whilst laying (beak open and short, sharp breaths). If possible try to shade the coop, offer water, try to persuade them to lay elsewhere in the shade with rubber eggs etc. If the hen is getting way too uncomfortable she will usually move herself, however, and you don't need to worry too much.
> 
> Good Luck.


Seems like you just described exactly what she’s doing.  The breathing, moving about in the nest, her coloring is fine.  Maybe she’s just trying to figure things out.   I was just really worried about the heat.  She can pretty much stay in the box all day today if she wants because it’s raining and therefore much cooler.  She’s been docile, much more so than normal.   My BO’s don’t care to much to be touched.  I’ve stood over her, dripped water into her mouth and on her waffles and comb.


----------



## bethh

I’ve so much to learn.  When I was working, I always tried teaching the newbies everything I could because I always said—- you don’t know what you don’t so you don’t  know what to ask.


----------



## MatthewsHomestead

Sounds like that is just her favorite place to be. I have a pair that like to be in the pig pen. They even prefer to roost in there so I let them. The hen does however venture out to lay her egg under the quail hutch..... They can be picky little buggers. I say just let her be as long as she is happy and healthy. She may be your first one to go broody from the sound of it.....


----------



## Sheepshape

Buff Orpingtons (like Brahmas, which I keep) can be almost permanently broody. 2 of my Gold Brahma hens are broody.....one has eggs, the other two chicks. The third Gold Brahma I have has laid for the last 8 days or so, having left her last brood of chicks, and now shows every sign of going broody once again (spending longer and longer on her egg after laying and squawking at me when I walk near her). Great if you want chickens, not so great if you want omelettes.


----------



## bethh

Alright, I went in the coop to find a hen in the nest box, one either in line for it or there for support.  I checked and there were 2 eggs.  I took them.  One left the coop and the other still there.   Before leaving their yard, I checked on her and she was still at it.  I noticed something on the floor of the coop.   Looked like a broken egg. Upon closer inspection, that’s what it was.  I have 3 BO, the same age.  I’ve never gotten 3 eggs in one day plus I have a barred rock who should be laying soon.  I’ll post picks of the broken egg.  My question, this egg was under the roost.  Would a hen lay an egg while roosting?  The shell is lighter than the ones I’ve been collecting.   I picked it up.   It had shell on it not just membrane.


----------



## bethh

Gracie checking on the girls


----------



## Baymule

Yes, I have found eggs under the roost before. And I have gotten soft shelled eggs, chickens do weird things sometimes.


----------



## Baymule

How is Gracie doing?


----------



## bethh

Baymule said:


> How is Gracie doing?


She's a sweetheart. She does well with the chickens. She isn't over there all the time, just when we are in there.  She loves Tybee, our doodle.  She's sleeping outside fine although loves being inside when we bring her in.


----------



## Baymule

Good girl Gracie!


----------



## Mini Horses

Some of my hens just like to sit in the nest and...I don't know, nap, rest, whatever!   I leave them so long as they are eating & drinking.  

When mine are broody, they growl, ruffle, peck at you -- most of them. -- when you approach & reach into the nest.   I have a couple who just "purr" and stay.   Another who had hatchlings -- she actually attacks!  Wings out, squawking, pecking, trying to spur like a roo.   She's one mean mamma!!!   Chicks are safe with her  

Your young one is probably trying to decide what her body is telling her to do.  Instinct rules. 

LOVE to collect eggs -- always have.   Grandad used to tell me to stop pestering them or they would never lay.


----------



## bethh

Baymule said:


> Good girl Gracie!



Today she ate an egg out of the nest.  I checked the boxes before going to the garden.  When I was done with the garden, I went to collect my egg.  She had gone in the coop which she does sometimes to eat chicken poop.  Today I left it in the box because I'm always afraid I'm going to break it when I'm wandering and working in the garden.  I couldn't believe it.   Boy she got a yelling at.


----------



## Mini Horses

Sure it was her, not a hen???

Sadly, she didn't even know why she got yelled at...    I'm sorry you lost an egg and that Gracie was accused.   Maybe she did it, she will never tell.


----------



## bethh

Mini Horses said:


> Sure it was her, not a hen???
> 
> Sadly, she didn't even know why she got yelled at...    I'm sorry you lost an egg and that Gracie was accused.   Maybe she did it, she will never tell.


Actually, I know it was her.  She had egg around her mouth.


----------



## bethh

Baymule said:


> Yes, I have found eggs under the roost before. And I have gotten soft shelled eggs, chickens do weird things sometimes.


Didn't have one today.  I'll keep my eyes out.  I always try and scan the yard for any other eggs.  I know everyone will start laying before the weather changes.


----------



## Mini Horses

bethh said:


> Actually, I know it was her. She had egg around her mouth.



Crap!    She needs a pkg of wipes!!   Eggs are good.

At my farm a few hens eat them --bad girls.  Dog can't reach the nest.  Killed the snakes and finally seem to have the skunk gone. Just one thing after another...…….


----------



## bethh

Yesterday we got 3 eggs.  One is lighter than the others.  Could it still be the other Orpington or do you think its the Barred Rock?


----------



## Mini Horses

I have tried and tried to get them to sign their works of art!


----------



## bethh

I guess my question should have been are all the eggs from the same breed typically the same color, darkness etc.  2 eggs were darker than the other.


----------



## Mini Horses

bethh said:


> guess my question should have been are all the eggs from the same breed typically the same color, darkness etc. 2 eggs were darker than the other




Sorry - just couldn't resist.    Yeah, knew what you meant and the ANSWER IS.....typically very similar.  EXCEPT the color is a coating that they add and even the same hen may sometimes lay slightly different shades.    I actually find the BR & BO eggs similar in color.  Generally they are an even light to medium brown. 

My Marans lay a darker egg but, there is a different tinge to the color on even the lighter eggs.  I'd say more of a reddish clay type brown, not always even.  A few of the pullets hatched here have a speckled light brown with dark spots.  XBred.   Then there are the green eggs -- blue layerX with brown layer type roo.  etc.

These new RIRs I have lay a very light brown egg.   I had expected darker brown.  But, not there.

Another thing I'm hoping to achieve -- teach them to wipe their feet when it's muddy out!     Have one hen who appears to just squat when she feels the urge.  I find her blue egg just "wherever".


----------



## Baymule

Even the same hen's egg will slightly differ in color over time. I love the green, blue, shades of brown from light to dark, eggs. it just makes it more fun.


----------



## bethh

Hey All,

As you know, I’ve been getting 3 eggs some days.   I have 3 Buff Orpingtons that are the same age and a barred rock that is 1 month younger.  I’ve realized that one of the BO’s comb stands up and the other 2 flop over.  I’ll attach a picture of them.  Do you think all the BO’s are hens or do I have a rooster? The one in question was having a standoff with my barred rock rooster today.


----------



## Mini Horses

Sometimes the hens will challenge a young roo.  Floppy combs -- yes, I have a few.   At this age, you should see the longer curved tail feathers if a rooster and they will be crowing.  If one you "wonder" isn't doing either -- I'd just say you have a defiant hen!   You know, if no roo a top rung hen will take on the job and boss everyone.  Women's rights!  

As to eggs, they will sometimes take 6 months to begin lay with these heavy breeds.  With the weather issues everywhere, even those laying will slack off.  Chickens don't do heat real well.   My hens have slowed way down in these 95 temps...and eggs are often smaller, overall.  

So are you adding A/C, soft lights and calming music to the coop?      Our eggs really should be healthy because it does cost W A A A Y more for them if you add it up.  (Who does that?? !!  )


----------



## Baymule

Very pretty hens!


----------



## bethh

Baymule said:


> Very pretty hens!


Thank you, I think so too.


----------



## bethh

Hey Everyone,

On Saturday our barred rock laid her first egg.  Go Ethel.  Today she laid her second it’s so small.  I also noticed that there was yolk in one of the nest boxes but no shell.  Gracie hadn’t been in there.  I checked everyone out and everyone seems okay to this untrained eye.  Anything I need to keep my eyes out for?  I’ll also post a pic of ethel’s first egg.  It looks like it has cooked yolk on it.


----------



## Baymule

First eggs can be a little weird until all the moving parts get to working.


----------



## bethh

Hey All,

I think I had posted awhile back about trying to rehome some silkie roosters.  I had someone and get all three.  They are doing great and now he has silkie chicks.  I'm going to get a couple of my grandkids back hoping for pullets and trade him my 2 Ameraucana cockerels.  Fingers crossed for pullets but at least our rescue baby will have some close in age companions.  Hope you are having a great day!!


----------



## Baymule

Pretty chickens!


----------



## bethh

These 2 boys are finding a new home just in time.  Elvis and Lucy are really wearing them out.  I found one today under a cart. When he came out, they took off after him. I thought he was going to go over a fence.


----------



## Baymule

Nothing like showing the chickens some "love". LOL LOL


----------

